# Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das



## sumo-carp (12. September 2008)

Ich hab ein paar mal gelesen, dass einige von euch keinen Freilauf mögen. Jetzt würde ich nur aus Interesse gerne wissen ob ihr dann die Bremse aufmacht oder einen Bissanzeiger habt (elektr. mal ausgenommen) der auch mit offenem Bügel funktioniert...der würde mich echt interessieren, weil ich seit langem auf der Suche nach einen solchen bin...


----------



## fantazia (12. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*

Verstehe die Frage nicht so recht?Ob Bremse gelöst oder Freilauf ist im Prinzip ja das gleiche.Man kann beide Arten Rollen für nee Festbleimontage nutzen.Nee Freilaufrolle hat halt den Vorteil das man nachdem man die Rute vom Pod genommen hat und den Freilauf rausgenommen hat gleich seine passende Drilleinstellung hat.Bei ner Rolle ohne Freilauf muss man nachdem man die Rute vom Pod genommen hat halt evt. bisschen nachjustieren.Aber ich hab für Drill und Freilauf eigentlich eh die gleiche Einstellung.Bräuchte also eigentlich auch garkeine Freilaufrolle.Muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.



Und zu dem Bissanzeiger.Soweit ich weiss zeigen Delkim Bissanzeiger auch ohne Spannung auf der Schnur Bisse an.Aber da warte lieber mal bis sich ein Delkim Besitzer zu Wort meldet.


----------



## frogile (12. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*

Wenn du für den Drill die selbe Bremseinstellung hättest wie für den Freilauf, könntest du nicht drillen !

Aber ich denke er will wissen wie man mit Bissanzeiger + Stationärrolle OHNE freilauf angeln kann.

Ich denke einfach bremse aufdrehn und beim Anschlag die Spule mit der ganzen Hand festhalten und dann wieder zudrehen wie man se zum drill braucht.
ist halt umständlicher als nur n hebel umzulegen


----------



## i.w (12. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*

also ich sprech da mal für mich und die leute die ich kenne die ohne freilauf fischen #h
die stellen die bremse leicht ein weil wenn du den bügel aufmachst kannst du recht schlecht einen hänger oder swinger
benutzen bzw. nicht so wie er gedacht ist 
und wenn du dann ein biss hast bei dem der fisch auf dich zu schwimmt mh...
das wird nichts !!!:c

besser immer bremse leicht einstellen#6 und beim anhieb nicht vergessen


----------



## fantazia (12. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*



frogile schrieb:


> Wenn du für den Drill die selbe Bremseinstellung hättest wie für den Freilauf, könntest du nicht drillen !


Wieso?Kann meinen Freilauf von super lose bis fast komplett zu einstellen.Stelle mein Freilauf immer recht fest ein.
Halt so wie meine Drillbremseinstellung.Darum bräuchte ich eigentlich kein Freilauf nutze ihn aber trotzdem.Der Freilauf soll den Karpfen richtig haken.Nur durch das Festblei sitzt der Haken noch nicht richtig sicher.Darum ist es sinnlos ihn wie viele total lose einzustellen.


----------



## frogile (12. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*

Redest du von der Bremse der Freilaufrolle (die hat 2) oder der Bremse von ner normalen Stationärrolle (die hat 1)

Denn der Sinn des freilaufs ist ja, dass der fisch keinen wiederstand fühlt oder deine angel nicht ins wasser gezogen wird.

aber im drill muss man ja gegen halten und da muss die bremse dann weiter zu sein!


----------



## fantazia (12. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*



frogile schrieb:


> Denn der Sinn des freilaufs ist ja, dass der fisch keinen wiederstand fühlt oder deine angel nicht ins wasser gezogen wird.
> 
> aber im drill muss man ja gegen halten und da muss die bremse dann weiter zu sein!


Bei ner Festbleimontage soll der Karpfen doch gerade den Wiederstand vom Blei merken sich erschrecken und dann in den Freilauf "reinflüchten" um sich dann richtig zu haken.Und mein RodPod steht so sicher da kann ich meinen Freilauf fast komplett zu machen ohne das da was ins Wasser fliegt.Und meine Freilaufeinstellung ist halt so fest wie meine Bremeinstellung.Ich bräuchte den Freilauf also praktisch garnicht weil doch eh beide Einstellungen identisch sind.Aber weil ich ihn habe nuzte ich ihn halt auch.


----------



## frogile (12. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*

Achso  ok jetzt hab ich es geblickt#6


----------



## fantazia (12. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*



frogile schrieb:


> Achso  ok jetzt hab ich es geblickt#6


Hehe|supergri.

Aber vielleicht sagt uns der Threadersteller ja nochmal genauer wie er überhaupt angeln will.Festbleimontage?Laufbleimontage?
Mit oder ohne Haar?


----------



## frogile (12. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*



fantazia schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne Haar?



Gibts da unterschiede in der AngeltechniK?


----------



## sumo-carp (12. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*

in erster linie hätte mich ein bissanzeiger interessiert, der auch bei einer generellen grundbleimontage (fest oder frei) auch mit offenen bügel funktioniert...

elektrische bissanzeiger fallen für mich weg,  weil ich der meinung bin, dass elektronik beim angeln nichts verloren hat (back to nature :q )...

ich hab mir einfach nur gedacht, dass eventuell einige von denen, die keine lust auf freilauf haben mit offenem bügel fischen...hätt ja sein können...

fischen tu ich wies gerade nötig ist...normalerweise mit freilaufendem blei...bei größerer entfernung oder bei nachtansitzen mit bier (ruten werden nicht mehr so beobachtet) => festblei... 

meistens mit haar-montage...


----------



## fantazia (12. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*



frogile schrieb:


> Gibts da unterschiede in der AngeltechniK?


Also ich würde da welche machen.
Haarvorfach würd ich nur bei ner Festbleimontag benutzen.
Bei ner Posen oder Laufbleimontage würde ich nen normales Vorfach nehmen.


Man kann aber auch bei ner Laufblei und Posenmontage ein Haarvorfach nehmen.Ich persönlich würde es aber nicht tun.


----------



## CarpFeeder (12. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*

@fantazia

Wieso nicht? Eigentlich dürfte es doch keinen Unterschied machen, da es dabei rein um die Präsentation des Könders geht.


----------



## sumo-carp (12. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*



fantazia schrieb:


> Man kann aber auch bei ner Laufblei und Posenmontage ein Haarvorfach nehmen.Ich persönlich würde es aber nicht tun.


 

Also so würde ich das nicht sagen. ich hab sehr oft mit pose/laufblei und einer haar-montage gefischt...macht eigentlich keinen größeren unterschied. wichtig ist nur, dass man natürlich aufmerksam den bissanzeiger beobachten muss (wie eigentlich immer mit laufblei oder pose). 

wenn der fisch geht, erfolgt der anhieb...hab damit wirklich gute erfahrungen gemacht...

lediglich bei längeren ansitzen, bei denen man nicht immer neben den ruten ist, ist das natürlich etwas problematisch...da sollte dann schon ein festblei ran...


----------



## fantazia (12. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*



sumo-carp schrieb:


> in erster linie hätte mich ein bissanzeiger interessiert, der auch bei einer generellen grundbleimontage (fest oder frei) auch mit offenen bügel funktioniert...


Kannst den Bügel öffnen und die Schnur in einem Schnurclip sichern damit die Schnur nicht einfach von der Rolle fliegt.Anstatt einem Schnurclip kann man auch einfach ein Gummiband um den Rutenblank machen.Dann hängst du einfach nen Ü-Ei oder so in die Schnur.Beißt nun ein Fisch hebt sich das Ü-Ei und wenn es oben angelangt ist zieht der Fisch die Schnur ausm  Schnurclip und zack kann der Fisch frei Schnur nehmen ohne Wiederstand zu spüren.So angel ich öfters mal auf Aal mit Köfi.Wichtig ist nur das die Schnur nicht zu fest im Schnurclip eingeklemmt ist.Sons würde der Fisch evt. zuviel Wiederstand spüren.

Oder hier nee Methode die ich nutze wenn ich aufm Steg angel und die Rute auf diesem liegt.Alles so wie gehabt mit Bügel offen Schnur im Schnurclip nur wird da bissle Alufolie in die Schnur gefummelt|supergri.Beißt nun ein Fisch zieht er diese über den Steg und du hast eine Optische und Akkustische Bissanzeige.Diese Methode nutze ich auch gerne für Aal mit Köfi.Gehen aber natürlich beide auch zum Karpfenangeln.


----------



## fantazia (12. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*



sumo-carp schrieb:


> Also so würde ich das nicht sagen. ich hab sehr oft mit pose/laufblei und einer haar-montage gefischt...macht eigentlich keinen größeren unterschied. wichtig ist nur, dass man natürlich aufmerksam den bissanzeiger beobachten muss (wie eigentlich immer mit laufblei oder pose).
> 
> wenn der fisch geht, erfolgt der anhieb...hab damit wirklich gute erfahrungen gemacht...
> 
> lediglich bei längeren ansitzen, bei denen man nicht immer neben den ruten ist, ist das natürlich etwas problematisch...da sollte dann schon ein festblei ran...


Ich sagte ja das es geht.Ich persönlich mache es aber halt nicht.

Fische nur nee Haarmontage bei Festblei mit Boilies oder Hartmais als Köder.Wenn ich mit Laufblei oder Pose angel fische nehme ich eh nur Dosenmais oder Kartoffel als Köder.Und da brauche ich dann halt keine Haarmontage.


----------



## Locke4865 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*



sumo-carp schrieb:


> Ich hab ein paar mal gelesen, dass einige von euch keinen Freilauf mögen. Jetzt würde ich nur aus Interesse gerne wissen ob ihr dann die Bremse aufmacht oder einen Bissanzeiger habt (elektr. mal ausgenommen) der auch mit offenem Bügel funktioniert...der würde mich echt interessieren, weil ich seit langem auf der Suche nach einen solchen bin...


 
Ganz Einfach Bügel auf und die Schnur mit einen Gummi oder Klip 
am Handteil fixieren die Fische haben dadurch einen minimalen Widerstand 
und du kannst alle Bissanzeiger verwenden
(einhägen wie bei Freilaufrollen) 
zum Anschlag Bügel zu und fertig

Da war wer schneller

Jens


----------



## sumo-carp (12. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*

danke:m


----------



## trixi-v-h (12. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*

Entweder wie Locke beschrieben oder statt mit nen Gummi o.ä. an der Rute fixieren ein kleines Stöckchen o.ä. auf die Schnur legen.


----------



## fexxx (14. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*

hi 
leg doch einfach n kleines steinchen auf die offene rolle.
wenn du auf ner wiese,matsch,etc. angelst legste noch n stück metall oder holz auf den boden wo das steinchen drauffällt wenn der fisch zieht.das ist lauter als du denkst.
dann brauchste nicht beim drill noch son stück alufolie aus deiner schnur popeln.

gruß fexxx

probier alles mal aus wirst dir dann schon ne meinung bilden


----------



## fantazia (14. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*



fexxx schrieb:


> dann brauchste nicht beim drill noch son stück alufolie aus deiner schnur popeln.


Man ist natürlich so schlau und macht die Alufolie nicht so fest das man beim Drill grossartig rumfummeln muss.Wenn man die nicht per Hand läst die die spätestens beim Anschlag weg.Aber die Alu war eh eher für die Stegangelei.
Sons die die andere Methode mit Ü-Ei in der Schnur oder so besser.Weil son Stück Alufolie wiegt ja nix.


----------



## Merlinrs (14. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht so richtig. Ich kann mit oder ohne Freilauf mit Bügel offen oder zu angeln. Es gibt auch ein Bissanzeiger mit dem man mit offenen Bügel fischen kann. Aber wenn dann zwei Sätze später ein komentar kommt mit Back to Nature also kein bissanzeiger wird es sehr schwer weil Pose, Rute, Schnur (nicht verrottet), Haken (rostet gefahr für Fisch und andere Tiere), Blei (giftig) auch nicht in der Natur vorkommen dann wirste wohl oder übel Dir ein Stock mit einen Stein anspitzen müssen und damit dein glück versuchen.


----------



## luecke3.0 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*

Hallo,
für mich macht es überhaupt keinen Sinn bei ner Selbsthakmontage mit offenem Bügel zu fischen, der Fisch ist doch eh schon gehakt! Die Gefahr von Tüdeln und Ähnlichem ist viel zu hoch!
Bei ner normalen Rolle Bremse auf und fertig! Beim Anhieb die Spule mit einer Hand festhalten und Kontakt zum Fisch aufnehmen, jetzt ist erstmal die Hand die Bremse und während der ersten Drillsekunden kann man dann, z.B. mit dem Zeigefinger die Bremse langsam bis zur richtigen Einstellung zudrehen, das kriegt jedes Kind hin!

Offener Bügel macht für mich eher beim Köderfischangeln sinn, da da der Fisch den Köder erst richtig schlucken soll und wirklich keinen Widerstand bemerken soll.

Beim Karpfenangeln mit Durchlaufblei ohne Stopper muss man eh den Anhieb setzen sobald sich ein Fallbissanzeiger auch nur annähernd bewegt, sonst hat man eh verloren! Also lieber direkt neben die Rute setzen, als sich auf nen offenen Bügel verlassen!

Ansonsten gilt allgemein: Beim angeln mit offenem Bügel immer nen Schnurclip o.ä. benutzen! Dieser sollte allerdings die Schnur relativ leicht freigeben! Aber so kann man mit fast jedem Bissanzeiger fischen!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## BigBass73 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*

Ich bentze bein angeln ohne Freilauf einen monkey klimber oder kletteraffen, in den die Schnur eingepannt wird er wird direkt unter der Rolle in den Boden gesteckt beim Biss wird ger Anzeiger nach oben gezogen bis ser nächste Klang Schnur von der Rolle springt, dann sausst er wieder nach unten. Beim Anhieb gibt er die Schnur frei.

Bigg bass


----------



## luecke3.0 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*

@BigBass73

Und was machste wenn dir der Fisch beim Biss entgegenschwimmt!? |rolleyes #d

Also von so einer Zweckentfremdung von nem Monkeyclimber hab ich ja noch nie gehört!#q

Das Ding ist ein Fallbissanzeiger!!!! So wie du den benutzt, kannste den auch gleich weglassen!!!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Piere (15. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*

@fantasia
wenn ich richtig verstanden habe drillst Du über den Bremswiderstand des Freilaufes.
Stellst Du Deine Hauptbremse auf den gleichen Widerstand ein oder sogar auf weniger Widerstand ?
Das macht doch keinen Sinn, da meines Wissens bis auf wenige Ausnahmen die Bremssysteme des Freilaufes und der Hauptbremse getrennt sind und die Freilaufbremse sicher nicht als Ersatz für die Hauptbremse gedacht ist.
Stelle mir das so vor, als wenn Du beim Pkw mit der Handbremse bremst weil es vielleicht auch mal ohne Fußbremse geht.
Wenn ich Deinen Poast nicht falsch verstanden habe, frage ich mich, warum Du den Freilauf nicht einfach deaktiviert lässt und die Hauptbremse auf Deinen Drillwiderstand einstellst.


----------



## fantazia (15. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*



Piere schrieb:


> @fantasia
> wenn ich richtig verstanden habe drillst Du über den Bremswiderstand des Freilaufes.


Nein das hast du falsch gelesen.Ich meine das ich meinen Freilauf recht fest eingestellt habe.Genauso fest wie ich meine Bremse im drill eingestellt habe.Darum brauche ich keine Freilaufrolle weil die Einstellung während die Rute aufm Pod liegt identisch ist mit der wenn ich einen Fisch drille.Nutze den Freilauf aber trotzdem weil ich den halt habe aber müsste es aus oben genannten Gründen eigentlich nicht.Drille aber natürlich nicht über den Freilauf.So nun haben das hoffe ich auch die letztenverstanden|supergri.


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*



fantazia schrieb:


> .Der Freilauf soll den Karpfen richtig haken.Nur durch das Festblei sitzt der Haken noch nicht richtig sicher.Darum ist es sinnlos ihn wie viele total lose einzustellen.


 
hä? der freilauf ist doch nicht zum haken da, der soll dem schon gehakten fisch (bei festblei) doch nur einen abzug ermöglichen bzw. das rute nicht ins wasser gerissen wird! man nimmt dann doch die rute hoch und setzt noch einen "leichten" anschlag! oder?


----------



## fantazia (15. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*



Carp-Hunter7 schrieb:


> hä? der freilauf ist doch nicht zum haken da, der soll dem schon gehakten fisch (bei festblei) doch nur einen abzug ermöglichen bzw. das rute nicht ins wasser gerissen wird! oder?


Das denken irgendwie die meisten.Klar die Ruten vorm baden gehen schützen soll er natürlich auch.Aber nur vom Festblei wird der Karpfen nicht sicher gehakt.Klar dringt der Haken in die Haut ein aber durch den Freilauf oder die Bremse hakt er sich erst richtig sicher.Und das ist bei dieser Methode halt wichtig weil man ja nicht andauernd genau neben den Ruten sitzt um einen Anschlag zu setzen.Darum stelle ich den Freilauf grundsätzlich schön fest ein damit der Karpfen sicher gehakt ist.
So kann ich mir auch ruhig paar Sekunden mehr Zeit lassen bei einem Run weil ein Anschlag unnötig ist weil der Karpfen durch das Blei und dem fest eingestellten Freilauf schon sicher gehakt ist.Darum verstehe ich auch nicht wieso manche Leute ihren Freilauf bei einer Festbleimontage so weich einstellen.Ergibt keinen Sinn.Klar man muss ihn natürlich immer so einstellen das die Ruten nicht baden gehen.Aber wenn das Pod sicher steht würd ich den immer schön fest einstellen.


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*

einleuchtend! ich weiß ja nicht was bei dir fest ist, also ich stelle meinen freilauf auch nicht so locker ein, das da kein wiederstand ist(kann ich nicht erklären wie fest der eingestellt ist:vik


----------



## fantazia (15. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*



Carp-Hunter7 schrieb:


> einleuchtend!  ich weiß ja nicht was bei dir fest ist, also ich stelle meinen freilauf auch nicht so locker ein, das da kein wiederstand ist(kann man nicht erklären wie fest eingestellt ist:vik


Also mein Freilauf ist ungefähr so fest eingestellt wie meine Bremse im Drill.Und meine Drilleinstellung würde ich als Mittelding bezeichnen.
Aber bei der Freilauf oder Bremseinstellung hat eh jeder andere Vorstellungen von Fest oder Lose.


----------



## Merlinrs (15. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*

kommt auch immer drauf an welche entfernung man fischt. Im nahbereich mache ich meine Bremse nicht so fest zu wie bei 100 Meter entfernung. Ich Angel sehr gern in 150 bis 250 Meter entfernung und mache die bremse komplett zu die schnurdehnung auf dieser entfernung reicht völlig aus das die Rute auf dem Pod bleibt. Aber um denn Fisch zu haken 
sollte eigentlich nicht die Bremse dienen sondern das Blei und der scharfe Haken sollten ausreichen weil sonst würde man keinen Fallbiss kriegen.#


----------



## fantazia (15. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> kommt auch immer drauf an welche entfernung man fischt. Im nahbereich mache ich meine Bremse nicht so fest zu wie bei 100 Meter entfernung. Ich Angel sehr gern in 150 bis 250 Meter entfernung und mache die bremse komplett zu die schnurdehnung auf dieser entfernung reicht völlig aus das die Rute auf dem Pod bleibt. Aber um denn Fisch zu haken
> sollte eigentlich nicht die Bremse dienen sondern das Blei und der scharfe Haken sollten ausreichen weil sonst würde man keinen Fallbiss kriegen.#


Ich fische auch auf 5 Meter entfernung mit recht straffen Freilauf.Dafür nehme ich da aber leichtere Bleie von 85Gramm.Und ich habe ja gesagt das der Fisch auch durch das Blei gehakt wird.Aber glaubst du das der Haken nur vom Festblei komplett in das harte Maul eindringt?Kannst ja mal mit Festblei und offenem Rollenbügel fischen.Dann wird man sehen das das Bleigewicht nicht ausreichend ist um den Haken komplett zu setzen.Bisschen im Fleisch wird er sicher drin sein aber nicht komplett denke ich.Und was bringt es mir den Freilauf lose einzustellen?Lieber fest und auf nummer sicher gehen.Dann weiss man wenigstens das der Karpfen richtig gehakt ist und hat auch paar Sekunden mehr Zeit und brauch kein Anschlag setzen.Ausserdem zieht der Karpfen so auch nicht ohne ende Schnur von der Rolle.Würde mein Freilauf so lose eingestellt sein würde der Karpfen innerhalb weniger Sekunden nee schöne Flucht durch Hindernisse machen.


----------



## Benson (15. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*

Hi,

ich habe Jahre lang ohne Freilauf gefischt und nie was gefangen *Spaß

Ich habe es immer so gemacht(und mache es noch so). Im stehenden Gewässer an der Laufenden Montage(egal ob mit Blei oder Futterkorb oder sonst was) erstmal die Rollenbremse ganz auf gemacht, sodass der Fisch möglichst wenig Widerstand spürt. Dann kann man einige Meter vor dem ersten Ring(von der Rolle aus gesehen) SChnur abziehen und einen Schnurring einklippsen(dieser läuft aber durch). Wenn nun der Fisch zieht, sieht man erst den Ring wandern...dann zieht er von der Rolle. Meistens gehe ich jedoch schon zur Rute - nehme diese in die Hand - kurbel ein wenig rein bis der Ring knapp über den Boden in einem SChnurbogen hängt - hier sieht man nun jeden weiteren Zupfer - zieht der Fisch los haue ich direkt in den Zug rein(natürlich muss man vorher die Bremse schließen).

Andere Variante(vorallem nachts mit elek. Bissanzeiger): man wirft aus und bringt die SChnur auf Spannung - Bremse ganz auf - Fisch kann ziehen es piept...man geht hin und klappt den Bügel schnell um - Bremse zu - Bügel wieder zu und Fisch hängt.



Viele Grüße
Ben


----------



## fantazia (16. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*



Benson schrieb:


> Andere Variante(vorallem nachts mit elek. Bissanzeiger): man wirft aus und bringt die SChnur auf Spannung - Bremse ganz auf - Fisch kann ziehen es piept...man geht hin und klappt den Bügel schnell um - Bremse zu - Bügel wieder zu und Fisch hängt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie sinnlos is das denn bitte|supergri.Bremse ganz auf obwohl der Bügel offen ist|kopfkrat?bei manchen Tips hier im Ab kann man echt nur mit dem Kopf schüttel.So nach dem Motto hauptsache was gepostet.


----------



## stalker1990 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*



Benson schrieb:


> Andere Variante(vorallem nachts mit elek. Bissanzeiger): man wirft aus und bringt die SChnur auf Spannung - Bremse ganz auf - Fisch kann ziehen es piept...man geht hin und klappt den Bügel schnell um - Bremse zu - Bügel wieder zu und Fisch hängt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ist es nicht eifacher wenn man einfach die spulle mit dem finger festhält, dann anschlägt und dann die bremse zu dreht wie man sie braucht!?


----------



## hummel. (16. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*

hu,
also ich benutze nur rollen ohne freilauf da ich es einfach geiler finde.
Man kann schön die rolle auf die strömung einstellen etc. und sobal es los geht hand auf die spule rute hoch und schnell einmal zudrehen das geht so scnell das man es slebst garnet checkt.
Achja rolle nur mit frontbremse!

lg Christian


----------



## Benson (19. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*

fantazia               *AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*
                Zitat:
                                                                     Zitat von *Benson* 

 
_Andere Variante(vorallem nachts mit elek. Bissanzeiger): man wirft aus und bringt die SChnur auf Spannung - Bremse ganz auf - Fisch kann ziehen es piept...man geht hin und klappt den Bügel schnell um - Bremse zu - Bügel wieder zu und Fisch hängt.



Viele Grüße
Ben_



> Wie sinnlos is das denn bitte|supergri.Bremse ganz auf obwohl der Bügel offen ist|kopfkrat?bei manchen Tips hier im Ab kann man echt nur mit dem Kopf schüttel.So nach dem Motto hauptsache was gepostet.


Hi,

das stimmt, so war das auch nicht gemeint, das mit der Bremse mache ich auch nur wenn ich im Fluss mit Strömung fische - hier stelle ich sie so ein, dass keine Schnur mehr durch die Strömung von der Rolle gezogen wird. Ich denke es erschließt sich, dass es sinnlos ist den Bügel auf zu haben und die Bremse ganz offen zu haben


----------



## Tanne236 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*

dats egtl ganz einfach (zumindest mit selbsthak-montage)
ich hab erst mit freilauf gefischt dann aba auf stationär umgestiegen 
also du stellt die bremse so ein wie du den freilauf auch einstellen würdest 
je nach umständen halt eher fest oda halt nich 
wenn du dann nen run krigst einfach rute hochnehmen aba dabei spule festhalen dann erstma mit den fingern nen bissl bremsen aba so schnell wie möglich die bremse so weit zuknalln wie dus fürn drill halt brauchzt 

mfg nico


----------



## Tanne236 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*

ich kann mich hummel auch nur anschliessen unbedingt nur rollen mit frontbremse nehmen die bremsen haltn auch meiner meinung länga


----------



## yassin (30. September 2008)

*AW: Rolle ohne Freilauf - Wie macht Ihr das*



> nur rollen mit frontbremse nehmen die bremsen haltn meiner meinung nach länger


#6genau der meinung bin ich auch, durfte durch ne heckbremsrolle meinen wahrscheinlich schwersten fisch bis dato verlieren (die bremse hatte einfach blockiert:r) #q.Da hatte ich n paar tage drann zu knabbern.:c Denn mein PB damals lag bei 25 pfund.:g


----------

